# How bad are black eyed susans?



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

So I read something that said black eyed susans are toxic to goats? My yard is full of them and they are one of my girls favorite treats. Sometimes I will pull and give them the whole plant but usually I pick them each 3 or 4 flowers. Am I feeding poison to my girls? I am talking about the flower Annie is about to eat in this pic.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Are they getting sick from it?


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

I haven't heard they are poisonous. Jill/goathiker would know. Jill??


----------



## cheyenne (Aug 21, 2011)

Mine eat them all the time! They are even in the hay sometimes. Never heard anything about them being toxic. Where did you read that?


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

They haven't gotten sick so far but don't eat a lot of it. There is an area of my yard I would love to let them clear, however, and it's covered in them. 

I could have sworn I read it on here, but maybe not...I just don't remember. Anyway, I Googled and it was on a list that is toxic to horses but that was all I found.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

I think I've read it too, but maybe that it's only sometimes poisonous?? If your goats get plenty of copper their systems can handle more toxins.


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

Really? I didn't know that about the copper! That's pretty cool.


----------

